# Best egg layer suggestions



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

My husband and I will be getting 50-60 hens so we can sell eggs in our area? Please share your suggestions on the most frequent egg layers. Preferably a dual purpose breed, but we will get a some egg layer hens. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

What color eggs do you want?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

If I were selling eating eggs I would get White Leghorns, RIRs, BRs, BCMs and EEs. Thats just me. I like a colorful basket.


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

I like a colorful basket as well! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The best layers I have are ~ white eggs - white leghorns ~ brown eggs - white partridge rock and red sex link ~ green or blue eggs - Easter eggers.


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> If I were selling eating eggs I would get White Leghorns, RIRs, BRs, BCMs and EEs. Thats just me. I like a colorful basket.


What's BCM?

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

traing4jc said:


> What's BCM?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


Black Copper Marans. They lay very dark brown eggs.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Euskal Oiloa lay like almost daily depending on season, but their eggs are medium in size. My Barnevelder hens are 2 years old and are giving me 2-4 eggs a day from the quad, which is similar to my 2 year old production bred hens. The EO lay a pinky brown egg and the Barnes lay a terra cotta colour though depending on the breeding line they can lay a chocolate brown - similar to Maran's in that regard.

My Orpingtons, Austrlorps, Easter Eggers and Plymouth Rocks all lay 3-5 eggs a week on average. 

A lot of the heritage breeds lay in waves, so at some points in the year they are laying like machine guns whereas other points you'll only get a couple eggs a week from each bird. This is how they're able to lay fairly consistently for several years.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I would say go with the golden comets or something like that. We had one and she layed every single day. In fact the day the dog got a hold of her she was in here in the house, and her wing broke and everything and she laid her last egg, did her rounds of visiting with everyone, and saying good bye, and then she passed on. I have her daughter with me daily. That was her last egg and I set it under a hen, and the chick is one of my favorite girls. She also lays daily.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

hildar said:


> I would say go with the golden comets or something like that. We had one and she layed every single day. In fact the day the dog got a hold of her she was in here in the house, and her wing broke and everything and she laid her last egg, did her rounds of visiting with everyone, and saying good bye, and then she passed on. I have her daughter with me daily. That was her last egg and I set it under a hen, and the chick is one of my favorite girls. She also lays daily.


What a sad, but very cool, story.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> What a sad, but very cool, story.


yes it is sad. But the good thing is that I have her daughter around me daily. Luckily she got her smarts from her mom. She also is like her mom in the way that she wants to lay her egg next to someone. My cat isn't to happy when she gets next to him and decides to lay an egg, but he sleeps right through it all. With the occasional glance at her.


----------

